# How big will my puppy grow to be?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 17 2005, 04:52 PM
> *One person told me that my pup was gonna be 7, 7.....7 POUNDS!!!!!!!  Shes 1 pound at 4 and a half weeks and her parents are 4 and 5 pounds, so please help!!!  I want a tiny one
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Your breeder is the one who can tell you. She knows, not just the parent's size but the lines (relatives) behind the parents.....and what their weight was at various stages of development. However, there is never a guarantee. Seven pounds is within the breed standard. Some people say to take the weight at 12 weeks and double it and add a pound. But that doesn't always work. 

As an example:
Rosebud was 2 pounds at 8 weeks at ended up at 10 pounds.
Catcher was 2.8 at 11 weeks and ended up at 7 pounds.

For me I love their weights as they are. Kallie is 9 pounds and she is so great to cuddle with in bed at night... and at 7 Catcher is great to cuddle with too.... Everyone does have their own preferences....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with K&C's mom that the breeder is the best guesser at this point. But any good breeder will tell you that there is no guarantee of a pup's size. Hopefully your breeder has been involved in raising pup's for a while and knows the lines and their traits. Don't get too caught up in wanting a smaller dog...it is more important to have a healthy and happy puppy. Malts are small dogs to begin with and even a 7 or a 10 lb. dog is still a very small dog!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

First of all, it's possible but not likely. If your pup came from a reputable breeder it wouldn't be to their benifit to lie to you about the size of the parents or pup. Was the person who told you 7lbs a vet? Have you seen your puppies parents? Is it a prioriety for you that this pup be a certain weight? Pupies grow incredibly quickly in the first month or so then they slow down. 1lb at four weeks is not a large pup. 7 lbs is also not a large dog. Perhaps you should think about getting a small adult that way you know exactly the weight you'll get. A lot of show breeders sell very small adult dogs that are finished with the show ring or breeding.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I understand how you feel.... I want my Jolie to be around 4-5 pounds. Generally they are 4-7 pounds and I was told Jojo would be around 4 pounds (her mother and father were very small) She is now almost 8 months and maybe 4 pounds. I think alot of it has to do with the amount of exersize and diet when they are growing up. I'm sure I will get shuned for saying this, but I don't really like dogs that are mid small (10-15 pounds), I like small ones or "normal" size ie. retrievers, rotti's ect. I got Jolie to be a companion that meens coming everywhere with me, now she can't come everwhere with me if she is too big cause my little girl needs to go into my bag to come into some stores as well as bringing her to peoples house, there are usually more welcome to smaller dogs (smaller messes in their minds).


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Even if your baby does make it to seven pounds that is still a small dog. Even if she made it to fifteen pounds you'd be so in love by then you wouldn't care. Take it from someone who wanted a small dog also! My baby will be one year old next week and I couldn't love her little 6 pound fluffy butt anymore than I already do!







Also don't stress over weight too much, I did that alot at the beginning and now I wish I could take it back!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are actually dogs in rescue because they grew too big. I've had the honor of fostering some of these little/big guys. I noticed in an earlier thread someone stated that "real woman have meat on their bones". I believe it was Joe. Good call Joe.

First and foremost is health. That, coupled with an awesome personality, is all I've ever wanted for my babies. If your little one grows out of your bag, buy a bigger bag. As another poster said, 4-15 lbs is still considered a small dog.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

ok, that was my topic thumbsup.gif and thats just my preference for my maltese, but all dogs of different sizes are amazing no matter what.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 17 2005, 10:01 PM
> *ok, that was my topic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

To make yourself feel better, ask the breeder the size of the grandparents and great grandparents. If they are also 4-5 then IMHO the odds are that yours will be small, too.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My breedeer said that Jack would be about 8 pounds cause his father was bigger. My Jack is 15 months and 17 and 1/2 pounds of lovable Malt. And he is the biggest baby. Likes to be held on my hip like a real baby with his head on my shoulder. 

My Jill on the other hand is 5 months and 4 and 1/2 pounds. Very independent. She is so tiny that sometimes I feel if I hug her too hard she will break. I love them both the same. And it seems like their sizes fit their personalities. Don't worry about size, you will love them anyway.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

17 and a half lbs? Jack must be a great cuddler!!









Peanut is almost a year and a half and Tic is almost 6 months and they weigh pretty much the same. Peanut is taller, longer and skinnier while Tic is shorter, stumpier and thicker. Based on looks you would never be able to tell that TicTac is almost 6 pounds, he just has a really thick/heavy bone structure. The vet has given an estimate of 10 pounds for Tic when he is full grown. His parents and grandparents fall into the 5-7 pound range. My little TicTac is a tank! I remember the vet had all the workers at the office come into our room to celebrate when Peanut finally hit 3 pounds. I still take both boys most places with me. These little guys are so great I wouldn't get to hung up on size. I know you really want a smaller dog, but their health is the most important thing.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 17 2005, 05:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your breeder is the one who can tell you. She knows, not just the parent's size but the lines (relatives) behind the parents.....and what their weight was at various stages of development. However, there is never a guarantee. Seven pounds is within the breed standard. Some people say to take the weight at 12 weeks and double it and add a pound. But that doesn't always work. 

As an example:
Rosebud was 2 pounds at 8 weeks at ended up at 10 pounds.
Catcher was 2.8 at 11 weeks and ended up at 7 pounds.

For me I love their weights as they are. Kallie is 9 pounds and she is so great to cuddle with in bed at night... and at 7 Catcher is great to cuddle with too.... Everyone does have their own preferences....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73455
[/B][/QUOTE]

Even Breeders make mistakes in their estimates. 

Skeeter's breeder told me he would not be more than 3 to 3.5 lbs before I flew to Louisiana. When I got there I noticed he had a growth spurt and went from 1.5 lbs at 11.5 weeks to 2.75 lbs at 17.5 weeks. I told her there is no way he can be 3 lbs full grown. She then estimated he would be about 4 lbs full grown which my vet felt was a good estimate also. Skeeter grew up to 2 years of age to his parents size and now has put on more muscle and is a cobby bodied adorable baby doll faced 7.4 lb Maltese. I feel his best weight is about 7 lbs but he is not fat at 7.4 lbs. His parents are both champions and are 6.5 to 7.0 lbs.

Sassy's breeder estimaed her to be 4.5 lbs maximum full grown. Sassy is 6.2 trim pounds full grown and tripled her 2 lb think 12 week weight.

Panda's breeder felt she would be about 5 lbs full grown and would never pass 6 lbs. Panda is 8.5 chubby pounds and should be about 7.8 lbs full grown. She was only 1.5 lbs at 9 weeks and 2 lbs at 12 weeks.

So when adopting a puppy, choose a puppy you find that is cute, healthy and you feel good about. Find a breeder you trust and realize that no one can guarantee the adult size of a puppy. If you really want a small sized adult, buy a young adult or buy a puppy that is small with small parents and ancestors.

I know all three of my furkidz' breeders have had luck with their estimates with other people some of the time.

7 lbs is still small and adorable but I know what you mean since I had always wanted a tiny furkid that was between 3 to 4.5 lbs.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy & Panda in NJ .... all so adorable and lovable .... I am blessed to have them as my family since I have no children and have yet to meat a the one I want to spend my life with and share my furkidz with who must be able to be family to them also....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It is always very hard to predict size. I find it is best not to expect anything since it is the personality that matters the most. 

I must admit, I am also one of those that like the small ones. I may be critized for this but that is just personal perference. I like the tiny size but that doesn't mean I don't love my bigger kids just the same. Some like them big .. and some like them small .. it is a personal choice. Just like with humans ... some like them big and some like them small.

When I went looking for my first maltese, size was important to me (that was probably stupid but I am being honest). I wanted a maltese under 4 lbs. I was promised a 3.5 lbs maltese but Cookie grew to be 5 lbs. Now, I know how unimportant it is to choose from size. Cookie is my smartest Maltese and I just love her to bits and pieces. I can't imagine life without her.

When I got Nibbler, size still mattered to me since Cookie was bigger than I would like. I was told that he would be 3.5 lbs and she was very close but she was only 3 lbs.

When it came to Sparkle, I was looking for a show potential who will be around 4-4.5 lbs. Her breeder knew she would be small but was thought she would be just in that range. Well, we were all surprised that she turned out to be only 3 lbs.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope that for anyone adding any type of pup to their family health and personality are way ahead "how much is my puppy going to weigh" on the list of concerns. There has been lots of education for us out there about the bill of goods we are sold when breeders tell us they have "tea cup maltese". A 7 lb maltese is within the breed standard. At almost 6 months Ty is 4.5 lbs, what ever weight he is I just want him to be healthy and have a good personality.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 12 2005, 06:29 PM
> *I hope that for anyone adding any type of pup to their family health and personality are way ahead "how much is my puppy going to weigh" on the list of concerns.  There has been lots of education for us out there about the bill of goods we are sold when breeders tell us they have "tea cup maltese".  A 7 lb maltese is within the breed standard.  At almost 6 months Ty is 4.5 lbs, what ever weight he is I just want him to be healthy and have a good personality.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89992*


[/QUOTE]
This was a while ago, I know now.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Well you already have a ton of responses. But just to add to the point that you never can tell...
When we got Stitch, our breeder told us he would be under 5lbs. Our dog walker, who has a maltese, and several years experience working with Maltese dogs, estimated that he would grow to be about 10 lbs. Our vet estimated around 6-7lbs. Stitch is a little over a year now, and is only 4.4lbs.
For Lilo, the breeder said she would be tiny, under 4lbs. At only 6 mths, she's quickly catching up to Stitch at 4.1lbs! hehe she's a greedy one and likes to steal all of Stitch's food.
But looking at her, she is a lot shorter and compact compared to Stitch. Whereas Stitch is taller and skinnier.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 31 2005, 07:10 AM
> *Well you already have a ton of responses. But just to add to the point that you never can tell...
> When we got Stitch, our breeder told us he would be under 5lbs.  Our dog walker, who has a maltese, and several years experience working with Maltese dogs, estimated that he would grow to be about 10 lbs.  Our vet estimated around 6-7lbs.  Stitch is a little over a year now, and is only 4.4lbs.
> For Lilo, the breeder said she would be tiny, under 4lbs.  At only 6 mths, she's quickly catching up to Stitch at 4.1lbs! hehe she's a greedy one and likes to steal all of Stitch's food.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ok, thanks


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

weight is not always a indicator of size. Some Malts are light but have long lean bodies and longer legs so they can appear larger than a shorter legged malt. A little bit of weight makes a sturdier dog.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@Sep 1 2005, 12:43 AM
> *weight is not always a indicator of size.  Some Malts are light but have long lean bodies and longer legs so they can appear larger than a shorter legged malt.  A little bit of weight makes a sturdier dog.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You are right about that, because my Rosie now looks so small, but she feels very sturdy and healthy.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Our Indy has always been on the small side, he gained weight very slowly making it seem like he was just going to stay on the smaller side, our Vet didn't think he was going to gain much more either . Recently he has been having what for him is a growth spurt and has been gaining 2 ounces every 2 weeks and at that rate he will be a healthy average size in no time







We are happy that he has been gaining weight and now since he has been neutered and had his baby teeth removed he is eating three times as fast as he did before having his teeth out







Now he will fill in where he has grown taller and longer which made him seem skinny. So any way you just never know, time will tell







We just love him to pieces and want him to be happy and healthy







We are all so lucky to be loved by these little white fluffy bundles of joy







I love the collage that Lady M is doing because you get to see all the different little ones, each one is special and unique, we all have such cute babies


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Our Indy has always been on the small side, he gained weight very slowly making it seem like he was just going to stay on the smaller side, our Vet didn't think he was going to gain much more either . Recently he has been having what for him is a growth spurt and has been gaining 2 ounces every 2 weeks and at that rate he will be a healthy average size in no time
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I hope that he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clharter_@Aug 31 2005, 11:43 PM
> *weight is not always a indicator of size.  Some Malts are light but have long lean bodies and longer legs so they can appear larger than a shorter legged malt.  A little bit of weight makes a sturdier dog.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree! Rex is only 5.2 pounds, but he is very muscular (from all his jumping I think!) and 12 inches from collar to tail, which I think is long for a Maltese, since he wears size Medium clothes!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Sep 1 2005, 08:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! Rex is only 5.2 pounds, but he is very muscular (from all his jumping I think!) and 12 inches from collar to tail, which I think is long for a Maltese, since he wears size Medium clothes!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96240
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow!!!


----------

